# cant catch any



## bblackmon19

Me and my friend really are trying to get into bass fishing but cant seem to catch any. We have gone to 2 local lakes that i know have a large amount of bass and cant seem to catch any maybe a few bites but i think they are just bluegill. We have tryed everything in our tackle boxes (crankbaits,buzzbaits,plastic worms,bass gravy,all types of hooks,spinners) and have tryed 2 fishing styles 1st just let the bobber sit out there for awhile until you get something and 2nd casting out then slowly reeling it back in and repeat but, still cant catch anything. I think our problem is realization
(makeing the bait/lure look realistic) and our fishing location on the lake.
Alot of are lures are brightly colored and a little crazy looking and we are mainly fishing off this little dock but the dock goes all the way to the bottom so no fish could hide under it and the water near it is moveing pretty rapidly and the water is very clear. I was fishing there the other day and i was trying my 2nd method of fishing style (casting and slowly retreiving) and a (looked like) 4 pound small mouth jumped clear over my fishing line so i fished in that spot for the rest of the day with everything in our tacklebox's but nothing and i left empty handed. The day before that i actually did catch a very small 1 pound rock bass on a small immitation crankbait but it was very realistic in color and size of a minnow. What do you think me and my friend are doing wrong???


----------



## goosetalk

Steady retrieves do not work as well as erratic retrieves. Try reeling fast then stopping, letting the lure either flutter down, or in a crankbait's case, suspend or rise, then reel again, maybe a little slower. Keep trying different lures because changing can make a real difference some days. Try to figure out the depth that the fish are holding, that will also help.


----------



## spank

if your throwing spiners you need to reel them fast but on plastic works just slowy reel and work them

p.s. if you can get some shiners and put them on a bober and you should catch a bunch


----------



## bblackmon19

yes i caught minnow in the stream leading into the lake and caught a weird type of bass it has a very large mouth for its size and is silver with black dots all over but it was kinda small and after i caught that i had to go so if just catch alot of minnows or get a good fake one like banjo minnow kits i should catch some more.

anybody tried those banjo minnow kits??


----------



## njsimonson

> *anybody tried those banjo minnow kits*


Now we know we're dealing with a rookie. :lol:

It sounds like your fishing access is limited to just the dock. My recommendation, find a small boat or a canoe you can afford and target areas of the water that are more productive. Bass that live near docks usually don't live there for long. As for the other questions, I have some advice below.

It will take some time for you to understand the beast, there are many good reads out there that will help you, check internet sites and magazines like In-Fisherman and the spring and summer issues of Field and Stream that may be at your local library. They will give you a good idea of lures to try.

I'm getting more into crankbaits, and it is all about experimenting with size, retrieve and even color. I absolutely have lit the smallies up this past week with my buddies throwing the size 8 and 10 XRaps by Rapala. Don't forget lures like the Husky Jerk or Original Minnow either.

Soft plastics, well, you can't go wrong with a 4" Chompers Tube and an insert jig head, for starters. Also try lures like the Slug-go, Case Sinkin Shad, Yamamoto Senkos or Yum Dingers.

You live in a world now where the learning curve is very sharp, spend as much time on the water as you can and research in the off-season. Many resources are available, but time on the water is the most precious.


----------



## gotabig1

Ask people who know the lakes where to fish. Or just spend a day walking around finding places. good places in the morning are near grasses and other feeding areas. I have a sandbar that goes 30 feet out in the lake. all around is grass and differents depths of water. I almost cried when I saw it. Just kidding but seriously when you find a few good places you will start hitting the bass. I have a canoe too but fishing at my shore spots work just as good. don't worry you will hit some bass soon just find some places 

JOE


----------



## duckduck...goose!

One thing that always catches me bass, from a dock or boat, is a Wacky Worm. Go to your local tackle shop and buy some senko's or yamamotos. Hook them right through the middle, and cast them out and let em sink, twitching it every 5-7 seconds. When it hits the bottom, let it sit there for around 20 seconds, and if you don't get a bass on, reel it in and try casting to a different spot.

Happy Fishing,

DuckDuckGoose


----------



## cyoung35

If you have crawfish in your lake start flipping over rocks near the shore in about 1-3 feet of water. Look at their color and try to match it with a jig and pig (pork) trailer. If you start to see a lot of crawfish near the shore you better believe there are hudreds out in the deeper water in that spot. Cast your jig and pig out and fish it up hill on an angle and fish it like it was a crawfish slowly crawling on the bottom of the lake. Every once and a while give it a short pop and let it settle to the bottom, very often you will get your hits on the way down or when it settles. Make sure you keep your line semi tight so you can feel the bite. Remember crawfich move very slowly and you will want to mimick that movement as close as possible and be patient. If you feel some structure with your jig then let it sit in that spot for a minute with your line semi tight to make the trailer stick up in the air like a crawfish in the defense mode. I hope this helps and I would like to hear the size of the lunker you will catch using this method. Good Luck.


----------



## bobcatbo

If your serious about bass and bass fishing
Bassmaster and Bassin' are as good as your gonna get for all things bass


----------

